# yoga and boxing classes in Al Barsha 1



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello! Im looking for a yoga or boxing class near Al Barsha 1. Hopefully it is something both me and my husband can go, if not please suggest for both of us. 
Thank you for the help!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Add me to the 'looking for boxing classes' list please...

alternatively are there any martial arts dojo's in the area (south of MoE)?


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too.. anything closer to Financial Centre area/SZR would be preferred for me..


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

there's bikram yoga on the al diyafah road, satwa


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise investing in a copy of Time Out or alternatively go online. They have lots of listings for a wide range of companies that offer a wide range of fitness classes.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

yep, timeoutdubai.com has a few boxing and martial arts related classes listed...but I am sure there's a lot more around


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I would give KO Gym a try down by the Marina on SZD Road. The owner Zak runs a good place and there's a variety of people from beginners to the more serious. There's a good percentage of females too so you don't have to worry about being the only woman there.

KO Gym


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

KO looks pretty cool...there is also this one Mixed Martial Arts, Self Defense, Martial Arts Training, Self Defense Training, Dubai, UAE, The United Arab Emirates


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

ahh i am also in Al Barsha 1 and looking to do Yoga classes! looks like its a popular hobby here


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*KO Gym*



motojet said:


> I would give KO Gym a try down by the Marina on SZD Road. The owner Zak runs a good place and there's a variety of people from beginners to the more serious. There's a good percentage of females too so you don't have to worry about being the only woman there.
> 
> KO Gym


I second this. I train there and it's a good gym with good facilities. No yoga that I know of but there's boxing, kickboxing and other martial arts and yes, amenable to both men and women.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone here train at Mixed Martial Arts, Self Defense, Martial Arts Training, Self Defense Training, Dubai, UAE, The United Arab Emirates


----------

